# Why Do We Burn Popcorn?



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

I have never burnt popcorn...
My mom on the other hand, well, we don't let her touch the microwave anymore... She is type two.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I only ever buy it, but chances are I'd either be too attentive and it wouldn't get cooked, or I'd forget about it and it'd burn. Supernoodles are the one exception to my cooking habits, which I've gotten to an art.

Sixish attention can be both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

I almost never burn popcorn unless I get distracted.

I will say that popcorn instructions are RETARDED, however. The "stay and listen to the pops" instruction is the one that matters and makes the others irrelevant.

On my microwave, I set it to 3:00, which is long enough to allow sufficient cooking while accounting for variations - but it never cooks for that long. I only use 3:00 to guarantee that it will not stop prematurely, I stop it myself when I know it is done.

Popcorn button is a useless gimick. It may as well be a decoration. :dry:

Edit: and I'm a 5


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

It is also important to note the difference between individual size and full size bags. Not that I've made that mistake before...

There are some who have referred to me as the smartest dumb person they've ever met :crazy:


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> There are some who have referred to me as the smartest dumb person they've ever met :crazy:


I have an ENTP female relative with a degree in mechanical engineering who works in management and still has to say "lefty loosey, righty tighty" when working with tools in the field. :happy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Karen said:


> I have an ENTP female relative with a degree in mechanical engineering who works in management and still has to say "lefty loosey, righty tighty" when working with tools in the field. :happy:


....that's the only way I remember :crazy: I also sometimes get left and right mixed up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a 6w5 and I rarely burn the popcorn.

Moronic attorneys at the office do it all the time. They think they are so smart with a law degree, but they are the main culprits at burning the popcorn. 

There is a trick to it...wait until there are 2 seconds between pops, and turn off microwave. Then, leave in microwave for a few more seconds and the rest of the kernels will pop. That works for me, regardless of the microwave.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I rarely have popcorn. But I did forget to put water in a "Just Add Water" brownie mix.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

> Why do we burn popcorn?


...because freezing it didn't work...


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Ben said:


> I rarely have popcorn. But I did forget to put water in a "Just Add Water" brownie mix.


Oh yeah, I can identify, and I've burned everything possible there is to burn. Cooking is one of the few things in life that can reduce me to tears on a regular basis, so I buy containers of yogurt and packaged salad and hover over anything I'm forced to cook. I do better working out of the house than in.


----------



## MarySunshine (Jan 19, 2010)

I rarely burn it but I do occasionally scorch it slightly. I listen to the pops but sometimes let it go a few seconds too long in an attempt to maximize the number of kernals that actually pop. It annoys me to see a ton of unpopped kernals at the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> It is also important to note the difference between individual size and full size bags. Not that I've made that mistake before...
> 
> There are some who have referred to me as the smartest dumb person they've ever met :crazy:


 I hate those small bags! I have never burnt a large bag of popcorn, but those small ones can be horrendous sometimes.



Karen said:


> I have an ENTP female relative with a degree in mechanical engineering who works in management and still has to say "lefty loosey, righty tighty" when working with tools in the field. :happy:


I do the same thing... Never fails, no matter what I'm doing, whether it's using a screwdriver or a wrench... I always have to recite "lefty loosy, righty tighty"!



Ben said:


> I rarely have popcorn. But I did forget to put water in a "Just Add Water" brownie mix.


I remember forgetting to add water to a cake once.... It tasted fine... But was seriously flat... :blushed:



MarySunshine said:


> I rarely burn it but I do occasionally scorch it slightly. I listen to the pops but sometimes let it go a few seconds too long in an attempt to maximize the number of kernals that actually pop. It annoys me to see a ton of unpopped kernals at the bottom of the bowl.


I'm so glad I'm not alone in being annoyed at all the unpopped kernels!!! That's how I usually end up with slightly burnt popcorn... When I'm determined to get the max amount of popcorn! LoL!


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah popcorn, I LOVE popcorn! This week I've cooked 2 batches of popcorn, butter, stove method. I haven't cooked popcorn in about 10 years so it has been a while, but I felt like some for a few weeks now and they only sell the sweet popcorn here so I got some kernels instead. Out of the 2 large batches I cooked this week I got about 15 unpopped and about 20 half popped, I hate those half popped tooth-crackers. Over all was very happy with that, not to bad at all! :laughing:
Doing more tomorrow, super large batch this time. Ah I LOVE popcorn, salted popcorn! :tongue:


----------



## valentine (Feb 25, 2009)

Ever put the microwave on for 30 minutes instead of 3? It turns out you can make a cinder block out of popcorn with enough love and neglect!


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

You think that people would learn *not* to burn popcorn! But, this comment is coming out of a Type 4, so....:crazy:


----------

